# Cooking 2 Chickens together



## Douzer77 (Sep 20, 2008)

Greetings everybody,

If I want to cook 2 chickens in the same oven at the same time do I add both weights together and work out times for the combined weight?


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 20, 2008)

No, you cook them for the only the amount of time you'd cook one chicken.  You're not cooking a 15 pound bird, you are cooking 2 7 pound birds, and a 7 pound bird, even sitting next to another 7 pound bird will cook in an hour and a half.  
Just make sure you temp them both, especially in the middle of the pan, where less hot air was circulating.  They have to temp at 160.


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 20, 2008)

depending on size, they might cook quite well in the same pan. just leave a little room between them for the air and heat to circulate.


----------



## DramaQueen (Sep 20, 2008)

* I always make two chickens at the same time.  One to eat and one to freeze.  I use my 14 inch Lodge Cast iron skillet and the chickens roast at 450 for 15 minutes, then at 325 for a little over one hour.  They come out a beautiful deep golden color, are juicy and soooo very delicious.   Each chicken roasts on it's own weight so the temp and time are the same as for one chicken. *


----------

